# Puppy has a hemorrhoid



## Kirkd (Nov 18, 2008)

*Puppy has a Hemorrhoid*

I had one of the pups in my litter that got a hemorrhoid Wed. Took her in to the vet and they confirmed. Told me to rub Preparation H on it several times a day. The pups are 5 weeks old, they started on solid food the Sunday. Now first thing this morning I noticed another pup has one as well. 

Anyone had this before? Anything that I can change or do different to resolve?


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Moisten the food . At 5 weeks , I pretty much have the food pretty mushy . More pups will likely start showing the same thing .


----------



## Kirkd (Nov 18, 2008)

Just can food right now with water like soup


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a pup in our litter with one ... it cleared up after week or so. 

I kept some whitch hazel in the refridgerator (vet's recomendation) and applied a few times a day with a soft cloth. The pup loved it


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

If your pups are straining that much to cause this problem, have you checked for coccidia or had a fecal done on the puppies by your vet? Also, are you feeding too much at one time for their age/weight? What type of canned food? Are pups weaned from dam or still nursing along with starting solids?


----------



## Kirkd (Nov 18, 2008)

I took them in for the vet to look at. She tested fecal and all is clear. I am feeding Pedigree Puppy Chicken and Beef. They are weaning from dam, currently feeding twice a day now and trying to have them off by the end of the week. They both seem to be doing better now. There are 9 pups and I am feeding 2 cans in the morning feeding and 2 cans in the evening, 1 light feeding mid day 1 can. I have added alot more water to make sure that is really soft.

The medicine seems to be working one of them it has drawn up just about completely and the other is just about gone as well.


----------

